# Spikes Ultra Hedgehog Food.



## mrsblazer_x (Jul 1, 2014)

Okay so the little girl i "rescued" the other day came to me with Spikes Delite. and so i did research and from what i read.. you all dont really like it much for them. 
SO I am getting another hedgehog. I am getting one from Millermead Farms. Shes actually traveling through MY TOWN! I am so excited because shes over 5 hours from me. and me and my hubby were JUST talking about how much we wanted to adopt a baby from her! well now we get to and im getting her/him on Sunday!
ANYWAY
I was talking to her, and she said they feed Spikes Ultra Hedgehog Food.. and find that its best. 
I am now VERY confused on what to do! 
She said its one of the best and thats all she feeds all her babies.. and thats what she sells as well..
Is there a difference in the foods? Is the Spikes Ultra good?


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

I got my girl from Millermeade.  Mine is a diva but a sweetheart!

I have had this question about the Ultra version versus the normal food too. I have honestly not switched my girl off the food, but she eats only about half a tablespoon a night, and while the ingredients do show a lot of filler foods in it and my girl is chubby, my hedgehog's weight is because she likes to be lazy! I'm sure its not the best food. Actually, my concern with it recently is that there seems to frequently be ground up fragments of bone or something in it that stick out from the kibble and are rather sharp and I worry that they might stab her mouth!


----------



## sheap (Mar 12, 2012)

I think the general consensus is that Spikes is the best of the hedgehog diets. Best of the worst, so to speak.

However, as you've noticed they do have a lot of filler. 

From what I have been told (I used to use exclusively Spike's and have talked a lot with the owners - it's a small family-run exotic/zoo feed company) the Ultra and the Pro are both chicken based, but the Ultra is a little more expensive because it uses extruded chicken (sounds gross!) instead of chicken meal.

Honestly, I don't think there is anything wrong with using it. It's really expensive though, which is why I switched my guys off it. Even some of the super premium dog foods ($30/4lb) I use are less expensive! (If I remember correctly it cost me $27/2lb)

If you want to use it, I would suggest it as an ingredient in a mix. Just to keep the cost down!

Also keep in mind that Gail VOIDS her warranty if you don't buy food from her at the time of purchase (at least that is how it was when I bought my first hedgie from her.) So I would suggest using the food you get from Gail as a transition if you want to move away from Spike's.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Agreed with the comments above.  I got Lily from Gail nearly 6 years ago & she was feeding Spike's then as well. Lily got Spikes for 6 months or so until I found this forum & ended up switching her onto a mix of cat foods. Spike's isn't awful, but in my opinion, there's other foods that are as good or better for a cheaper price.


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

I ended up sticking with it actually because Millermeade recently started taking food orders and shippping it from the farm, and they sell it for $12 instead of the $27 you would pay from Pet Pro (plus I'm only four hours away so it arrives within a couple days). Really though, it's mainly because I have such a small fridge and freezer (I keep the food in the fridge) that I worry that I won't have room to keep multiple brands of cat food. If my hedgehog doesn't quit being lazy though she is getting put on a lower fat food though anyway haha.


----------



## mrsblazer_x (Jul 1, 2014)

I agree with Tikki, that was one of the plus'es for me because they do ship it, and I am about 4-5 hours from her farm! So i new it would come quickly if i needed it in a pinch. and $12 instead of $27 is quite nice.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Nara came from Millermeade Farm/Gail also. I bought the small package of Spike's Delight and just used it as part of her mix until it was gone, plus what Gail sent home with her. As part of a mix, I think it's pretty good.

Nara turned 4 yesterday!!!!


----------



## sheap (Mar 12, 2012)

TikkiLink said:


> I ended up sticking with it actually because Millermeade recently started taking food orders and shippping it from the farm, and they sell it for $12 instead of the $27 you would pay from Pet Pro.


That _is_ nice! When I had Adagio, Gail didn't sell it online, only at her farm, and I lived 4.5 hours away at the time...then moved to Florida!


----------

